

Modern art was CIA 'weapon' (1995) - shard
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/modern-art-was-cia-weapon-1578808.html

======
cwsteinbach
The CIA also covertly funded an "Anglo-American left-of-centre" literary
journal named "Encounter".

More details here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encounter_(magazine)>

And here: [https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-
intellig...](https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-
intelligence/csi-publications/csi-studies/studies/vol46no1/article08.html)

------
leephillips
This is a fascinating article, from beginning to end. Really mind boggling.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
I'm still having a little trouble believing it. FYI, the article is from 1995.

